# Ritchey Seatmast Topper



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi

Does the binder bolt on the Ritchey logic seat-mast topper for a ISP frame go towards the front or rear?

Thanks


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're talking about this seatpost topper, then it would be the front.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you very much, yes that's the one.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

wayne said:


> Thank you very much, yes that's the one.


You're welcome.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Incidentally, is this topper compatible with carbon rails? Thanks


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

L_Johnny said:


> Incidentally, is this topper compatible with carbon rails? Thanks


Probably a good question for Richey Dave.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes they sell (3) mounting kits for each different size carbon rails 7x7, 7x9 7x8


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah, great, thanks!


----------

